# Forums loading slowly..



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

If any admin people are online, the forum is loading very slowly for me. Please check security and filters to be sure no hijacking or hacking is happening. Thanx NYEric.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 15, 2007)

Working slow for me too.

Kyle


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2007)

Eric's sad that he couldn't get his slipper fix quick enough this morning.

But yea It's slow for me too


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2007)

We're on it. Server's doing some maintenance so it's temporary. Hang in there...


----------



## bwester (Jun 15, 2007)

I just spoke with our host and it is routine maintenance that should be over soon. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Candace (Jun 15, 2007)

> to be sure no hijacking or hacking is happening.



Oh Eric, you make me laugh. :>


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2007)

i think we're back to normal


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

For a while I thought it was on my end as the NYC-wide email was down today!


----------



## Candace (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been having some major e-mail and hosting service problems this week, too.


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2007)

NYEric said:


> For a while I thought it was on my end as the NYC-wide email was down today!



I haven't had problems with my e-mail. I've been sending emails all day......for work.....really......


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2007)

That's Official NYC email!


----------



## bwester (Jun 16, 2007)

It should be getting back to normal soon, some of it was our highly outdated software.


----------

